# belt or chain



## froggy59

i have been in touch with a garage about changing the timing belt on our 2007 peugeot boxer 2.2 hdi.
the reply i got was that my vehicle has a timing chain not a belt, :? how do i find out what is fitted to our mh. 

alan


----------



## Citysafe

Looks that way!

http://www.justanswer.com/peugeot/5...cently-bought-peugeot-boxer-2-2-hdi-2008.html


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

froggy59 said:


> i have been in touch with a garage about changing the timing belt on our 2007 peugeot boxer 2.2 hdi.
> the reply i got was that my vehicle has a timing chain not a belt, :? how do i find out what is fitted to our mh.
> 
> alan


It's a chain, but don't let that fool you, our is about worn out at 120k and they have been known to let go at 90k, it's not so much the chain but the tensioner set up reaching it's limit, it has only a short travel.

As the garage has already said it's a cam chain why ask on here though.


----------



## Spiritofherald

[quote="Kev_n_Liz
As the garage has already said it's a cam chain why ask on here though.[/quote]

It is unusual not to have cambelts in modern vehicles so what's wrong with asking for a second opinion if the OP isn't confident in what he has been told?

Please don't put off anyone asking what you might consider a numpty question, if they thought it was cut & dry they wouldn't have asked.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Spiritofherald said:


> It is unusual not to have cambelts in modern vehicles so what's wrong with asking for a second opinion if the OP isn't confident in what he has been told?
> 
> Please don't put off anyone asking what you might consider a numpty question, if they thought it was cut & dry they wouldn't have asked.


Please don't put words in my mouth, I simply wondered if there was another reason as so often we only get half a question.

I would never discourage anyone from asking questions, why would I, & why would you assume so :roll: :roll:


----------



## cabby

He obviously asked on here because we would know. it is called a second opinion. He is using common sense and his membership to check, if not sure so would I.  As I have in the past.I do not think that any answers have been harsh, in fact I did like the picky.

cabby


----------



## Tucano

Belt or chain 2 :roll: 
V reg fiat 2.8 TD,
Answers curt or otherwise :lol: appreciated.
Norman.

P.S no intended offence to anyone called Curt :lol:


----------



## Spiritofherald

[quote="Kev_n_Liz

Please don't put words in my mouth, I simply wondered if there was another reason as so often we only get half a question.

I would never discourage anyone from asking questions, why would I, & why would you assume so :roll: :roll:[/quote]

Fair enough, I see your remark in a different light now.


----------



## Telbell

"Please don't put words in my mouth....." (etc)

Now Now! 

Let's not sink to the depths of the OAL Forum :wink:


----------



## rosalan

Thanks for this info; I did not know and was about to ask for the belt (?) to be checked at 12,000 miles.
Am I to assume that having a chain is 'a good thing' or not.

Alan


----------



## HarleyDave

Telbell said:


> "Please don't put words in my mouth....." (etc)
> 
> Now Now!
> 
> Let's not sink to the depths of the OAL Forum :wink:


What's the OAL forum?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Telbell

"Am I to assume that having a chain is 'a good thing' or not. "

Far from an expert but I believe a chain should last as long (probably) as you have the vehicle

Fiat require the belt to be replaced every 5 years


----------



## Telbell

"What's the OAL forum"

It's the MMM forum.
http://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/forums/Motorhomes/Motorhome-Matters/3/

I get the impression they could pick a fight in a phone box :lol:


----------



## HarleyDave

Agreed - the chain wears out with use (mileage)

The belt ages with time, mileage (almost) irrespective

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Tucano said:


> Belt or chain 2 :roll:
> V reg fiat 2.8 TD,
> Answers curt or otherwise :lol: appreciated.
> Norman.
> 
> P.S no intended offence to anyone called Curt :lol:


Deffo a belt on the 2.8, and will cause damage when it goes, unlike the Chains previously mentioned.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

rosalan said:


> Thanks for this info; I did not know and was about to ask for the belt (?) to be checked at 12,000 miles.
> Am I to assume that having a chain is 'a good thing' or not.
> 
> Alan


If a belt goes it most likely will take at least a couple of valves with it, sometimes a piston or two, and can even take out the head, one the 2.2 transit engine fitted to the Seval vans it causes no internal damage but the chain itself could do damage in the timing chest due to metal to metal contact.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Telbell said:


> "What's the OAL forum"
> 
> It's the MMM forum.
> http://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/forums/Motorhomes/Motorhome-Matters/3/
> 
> I get the impression they could pick a fight in a phone box :lol:


It's getting a bit like that on here for some reason, I'll blame the snow and boredom, as most on here are usually pure ladles and jellyspoons.


----------



## Tucano

kev-n-liz,
Thanks for that info, the belt was changed on mine in 2008 before I owned it, perhaps time to change it again, and pre-tensioner, pulleys etc etc 
Norman.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Tucano said:


> kev-n-liz,
> Thanks for that info, the belt was changed on mine in 2008 before I owned it, perhaps time to change it again, and pre-tensioner, pulleys etc etc
> Norman.


Not half Norman, I'd get them to come to you 8O 8O that is a very long time, drive carefully, nice and Sllllllooooowwww, it'll be OK :wink: :wink:


----------



## froggy59

Kev_n_Liz said:


> froggy59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i have been in touch with a garage about changing the timing belt on our 2007 peugeot boxer 2.2 hdi.
> the reply i got was that my vehicle has a timing chain not a belt, :? how do i find out what is fitted to our mh.
> 
> alan
> 
> 
> 
> It's a chain, but don't let that fool you, our is about worn out at 120k and they have been known to let go at 90k, it's not so much the chain but the tensioner set up reaching it's limit, it has only a short travel.
> 
> As the garage has already said it's a cam chain why ask on here though.
Click to expand...

i asked the question because another garage quoted me for a new belt to be fitted.


----------



## locrep

Kev_n_Liz said:


> rosalan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for this info; I did not know and was about to ask for the belt (?) to be checked at 12,000 miles.
> Am I to assume that having a chain is 'a good thing' or not.
> 
> Alan
> 
> 
> 
> one the 2.2 transit engine fitted to the Seval vans it causes no internal damage but the chain itself could do damage in the timing chest due to metal to metal contact.
Click to expand...

If the tensioner fails which is the most common failure & they are worth changing if the front cover is ever removed for any reason, timing chains also do occasionally fail on this engine, both failures cause extensive damage on the 2.2 engine.

Dave..


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

froggy59 said:


> i asked the question because another garage quoted me for a new belt to be fitted.


It was a very good idea to ask, there are lots of questions asked on here about everything under the sun, but it's also useful to know why as sometimes it isn't obvious and in some cases it might warrant a different answer, hence my (admittedly) badly worded question.


----------



## froggy59

Just had an email back from peugeot, this is the reason i had douts about those that said it was a chain. :? 

Thank you for your e-mail. 

I can confirm that your vehicle has a Timing Belt. 

I hope this information helps. 

Kind Regards, 

Katherine Gritton 
______________________________________________ 
Peugeot Customer Advisor 
_______________________________________________ 
The Peugeot Customer Contact Centre 

Tel: 0845 200 1234 
Web: 

MOTION & EMOTION


----------



## rayrecrok

froggy59 said:


> Just had an email back from peugeot, this is the reason i had douts about those that said it was a chain. :?
> 
> Thank you for your e-mail.
> 
> I can confirm that your vehicle has a Timing Belt.
> 
> I hope this information helps.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> 
> Katherine Gritton
> ______________________________________________
> Peugeot Customer Advisor
> _______________________________________________
> The Peugeot Customer Contact Centre
> 
> Tel: 0845 200 1234
> Web:
> 
> MOTION & EMOTION


Hmm.

Now we will all be in a turmoil .... Chain.... Belt... there's only one way to find out..








:lol: :lol: :lol:

ray.


----------



## olley

From a bit of googling 

All 2.2litre and 3.0litre motors (whatever their power outputs) used in current 'X/250' Citroen Relay/Jumper, Fiat Ducato and Peugeot Boxer models have common-or-garden chain-driven camshafts. 

However, the 2.3litre 120bhp/130bhp motor used in Fiat Ducatos (but not in Citroens/Peugeots) does have the type of 'half and half' valve-timing system you refer to - belt-controlled to begin with, then a cam-to-cam chain.

I didn't write that, just copied it.

Ian


----------



## locrep

froggy59 said:


> Just had an email back from peugeot, this is the reason i had douts about those that said it was a chain. :?
> 
> Thank you for your e-mail.
> 
> I can confirm that your vehicle has a Timing Belt.
> 
> I hope this information helps.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> 
> Katherine Gritton
> ______________________________________________
> Peugeot Customer Advisor
> _______________________________________________
> The Peugeot Customer Contact Centre
> 
> Tel: 0845 200 1234
> Web:
> 
> MOTION & EMOTION


Ask them how much to change the belt,

My local Fiat dealer offered to quote me to change the timing BELT on my 3ltr Ducato whilst having my spare wheel modified as he had asked me when I last had it changed, I replied never, he then spent ages trying to get a cost for the job.

Dave..


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

froggy59 said:


> Just had an email back from peugeot, this is the reason i had douts about those that said it was a chain. :?
> 
> Thank you for your e-mail.
> 
> I can confirm that your vehicle has a Timing Belt.
> 
> I hope this information helps.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> 
> Katherine Gritton
> ______________________________________________
> Peugeot Customer Advisor
> _______________________________________________
> The Peugeot Customer Contact Centre
> 
> Tel: 0845 200 1234
> Web:
> 
> MOTION & EMOTION


All very odd, did they just look in the parts bin and use whatever was handy, there seems to be a lot of variation on the 2.2 engine, mine definitely has a full cam chain, I looked at it while the van was on the ramp, and it goes from the crankshaft right up to the cam shafts.

I assume as it's 2007 it is the later model IE X250 shape and not a very late registered earlier model.


----------



## froggy59

I assume as it's 2007 it is the later model IE X250 shape and not a very late registered earlier model.[/quote]

it is the old shape eaarly 2007 330 lx mwb hdi 2178cc. my loacal peageot dealer is giving a ring back on tuesday with a price for fitting a new belt.

confused .com


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

froggy59 said:


> I assume as it's 2007 it is the later model IE X250 shape and not a very late registered earlier model.


it is the old shape eaarly 2007 330 lx mwb hdi 2178cc. my loacal peageot dealer is giving a ring back on tuesday with a price for fitting a new belt.

confused .com[/quote]

That does make a big difference, I assumed that it was the x250 shape, as did one or two others, what a difference a small detail makes , a photo would have made it obvious, it's at least a 2005/6 model in reality, so possibly could have the later X250 engine, but more likely the earlier one which I think does have a cam belt, but not certain.


----------



## locrep

So it is in fact a 2006 built & registered in 2007 with a DW12TED4HY engine.

Dave.


----------

